# Logiciel pour connaître sa consommation de bande passante



## mrb2 (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je cherche un logiciel pour mon macbook qui me permette de surveiller ma consommation de bande passante journalière. (En kbits, mbits)

C'est pour savoir quel abo je vais prendre pour le Iphone )))

Vous connaissez qqch?

Merci d'avance


----------



## CUT HERE (15 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

Je remonte ce topic d'outre tombe car je suis moi aussi à la recherche d'un logiciel qui m'indique ma consommation de bande passante (download et upload). Je suis au Canada actuellement et les forfait sont limités (sic, ça fait bizarre quand on est habitué à l'illimité en france). Je suis à la moitié du mois de novembre et j'ai déjà cartonné ma consommation de 60gb (note : je ne télécharge pas comme un bourrin mais j'écoute radio en streaming, youtube, sites flash lourd, tutoriels vidéo type weecast, vimeo).

J'ai trouvé pour PC des logiciels comme BWMeter, Net Meter mais je ne trouve pas pour Mac.

Merci


Ben on va profiter de la remontée pour émigrer dans le forum dédié !


----------



## benkenobi (30 Décembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé TraffiX mais ça ne fait que le download.

Ces empaffés d'Orange en Angleterre ont une limite de 40 Gigas par mois sur le forfait illimité... Je regrette Free...


----------

